# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فائدة في قول المرء (ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله)

## سارة بنت محمد

هذه الفائدة ذكرتها لي أستاذتنا الحبيبة مروة عاشور من قبل ولم أنتبه لها

السؤال: هل يُقال "ما شاء الله" عند الإعجاب بالشيء؟


الإجابة: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "إذا رأى أحدكم من نفسه أو ماله أو من أخيه ما يعجبه فليدع له بالبركة فٍان العين حق "[صححه الألباني في " الكلم الطيب " ( 243 )] 
بعض الناس إذا أعجبه شيء قال " ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله " ! ويستدلون لذلك بالآية من سورة الكهف وبحديث. 
أما الآية وهي قوله تعالى {ولولا إذ دخلتَ جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله} : فلا تصلح للاستدلال؛ إذ لا علاقة للحسد بالموضوع، وإنما أهلك الله جنتيه بسبب كفره وطغيانه. 
وأما الحديث: فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من رأى شيئاً فأعجبه فقال : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله : لم تصبه العين". والحديث ضعيف جدًّا! 
قال الهيثمي: رواه البزار من رواية أبي بكر الهذلي، وهو ضعيف جدًا. "مجمع الزوائد " ( 5 / 21 ) . 

والله أعلم.

من موقع طريق الإسلام نقلا عن موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## فجر الأقصى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في استاذتنا مروة عاشور وجزاك الله خيرا سارة بنت محمد
تخريج الأحاديث من الكتب أمر متعب ولكنه ممتع

----------


## هويدامحمد

بارك الله فيك أختى سارة ولكن لى تساؤل عن صحة مانقلت عن الأخت مروة عاشور أتم الله عليها نعمة الصحة والعافية،فقد قرأت الآتى فى تفسير ابن كثير:
* قال : ( ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترني أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا ) هذا تحضيض وحث على ذلك ، أي : هلا إذا أعجبتك حين دخلتها ونظرت إليها حمدت الله على ما أنعم به عليك ، وأعطاك من المال والولد ما لم يعطه غيرك ، وقلت : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) ؛ ولهذا قال بعض السلف : من أعجبه شيء من حاله أو ماله أو ولده أو ماله ، فليقل : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) وهذا مأخوذ من هذه الآية الكريمة . وقد روي فيه حديث مرفوع أخرجه الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده : 

حدثنا جراح بن مخلد ، حدثنا عمر بن يونس ، حدثنا عيسى بن عون ، حدثنا عبد الملك بن زرارة ، عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة من أهل أو مال أو ولد ، فيقول : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) فيرى فيه آفة دون الموت " . وكان يتأول هذه الآية : ( ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) . [ ص: 159 ] 

قال الحافظ أبو الفتح الأزدي : عيسى بن عون ، عن عبد الملك بن زرارة ، عن أنس : لا يصح حديثه . 

وقال الإمام أحمد : حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ، حدثنا شعبة وحجاج ، حدثني شعبة ، عن عاصم بن عبيد الله ، عن عبيد مولى أبي رهم ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟ لا قوة إلا بالله " . تفرد به أحمد 

وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن أبي موسى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : " ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " 

وقال الإمام أحمد : حدثنا بكر بن عيسى ، حدثنا أبو عوانة ، عن أبي بلج ، عن عمرو بن ميمون قال : قال أبو هريرة : قال لي نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا هريرة ، أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة تحت العرش ؟ " . قال : قلت : نعم ، فداك أبي وأمي . قال : " أن تقول : لا قوة إلا بالله " قالأبو بلج : وأحسب أنه قال : " فإن الله يقول : أسلم عبدي واستسلم " . قال : فقلت لعمرو - قال أبو بلج : قال عمرو : قلت لأبي هريرة : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ؟ فقال : لا إنها في سورة الكهف : ( ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله )
لقد التبس الأمر فهل لى من ايضاح وتثبيت ؟وجزاك الله خيرا...*

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكِ سارة .. وجزاكِ كل خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيك أختى سارة ولكن لى تساؤل عن صحة مانقلت عن الأخت مروة عاشور أتم الله عليها نعمة الصحة والعافية،فقد قرأت الآتى فى تفسير ابن كثير:
> * قال : ( ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترني أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا ) هذا تحضيض وحث على ذلك ، أي : هلا إذا أعجبتك حين دخلتها ونظرت إليها حمدت الله على ما أنعم به عليك ، وأعطاك من المال والولد ما لم يعطه غيرك ، وقلت : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) ؛ ولهذا قال بعض السلف : من أعجبه شيء من حاله أو ماله أو ولده أو ماله ، فليقل : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) وهذا مأخوذ من هذه الآية الكريمة . وقد روي فيه حديث مرفوع أخرجه الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده : 
> 
> حدثنا جراح بن مخلد ، حدثنا عمر بن يونس ، حدثنا عيسى بن عون ، حدثنا عبد الملك بن زرارة ، عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة من أهل أو مال أو ولد ، فيقول : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) فيرى فيه آفة دون الموت " . وكان يتأول هذه الآية : ( ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ) . [ ص: 159 ] 
> 
> قال الحافظ أبو الفتح الأزدي : عيسى بن عون ، عن عبد الملك بن زرارة ، عن أنس : لا يصح حديثه . 
> 
> وقال الإمام أحمد : حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ، حدثنا شعبة وحجاج ، حدثني شعبة ، عن عاصم بن عبيد الله ، عن عبيد مولى أبي رهم ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟ لا قوة إلا بالله " . تفرد به أحمد 
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أختي

الآية في إعجاب الرجل بماله وولده فيحمد الله ويقول ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إذ أنه لن يتمنى زوال النعمة عن نفسه (الحسد) فهو يحتاج إلى الشكر 
وفيها أيضا دفع العجب ورد الفضل لله
فهي دفع لأمراض القلب لصاحب المال
أما إذا نظر إلى مال غيره فليبرّك أي فليقل اللهم بارك لفلان في ماله إذا قد يثور في نفسه شيء من الحسد (تمني زوال النعمة عن صاحبه)

والآية: أن الرجل المؤمن قال لصاحب الجنتين :ولولا إذ دخلتَ (أي أنت يا صاحب الجنة) جنتك
قلتَ (أي أنت يا صاحبة الجنة تقول) : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
لماذا؟
لأنك ترى أنني أقل منك مالا وولدا فتشكر نعمة الله

وهو عين التفسير الذي نقلتيه



> *ولهذا قال بعض السلف : من أعجبه شيء من حاله أو ماله أو ولده أو ماله ، فليقل: ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله*


وكذلك الحديث لو صح فهو في شكر النعمة ودفع العجب أيضا قال تعالى:" ولئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم"

وكنت قرأته قبل كلام أختي مروة ولم أنتبه أن الحديث عن شكر النعمة لا عن دفع العين والحسد، فنبهتني ولم أكترث ثم وجدت الفتوى فتذكرت تنبيهها بارك الله فيها وشفاها وعافاها من كل سوء.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=196078

على هذا الرابط
عدّ الباحث أن هناك ما يسمى بالعين المعجبة
فما رأيك أختي؟
ولعل أخواتنا اللاتي نسيت أن أشكرههن لتحمسي في النقاش يشاركننا الحوار
وأسأل الله أن تشاركنا الحبيبة مروة قريبا

----------

